# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΠΙΝΑΚΑ

## marder

Σκοπεύω να αλλάξω τον μονοφασικό πίνακα του σπιτιού. Έχει συμπληρώσει 45 χρόνια λειτουργίας και βρίσκεται σε άθλια κατάσταση. Χθές τον συνέφερα κάπως και λειτουργεί, αλλά..... Χρειάστηκε να επέμβω στο ρολόι της ΔΕΗ βγάζοντας την ασφάλεια (δεν έχει διακόπτη ) για να εργαστω με ασφάλεια. Πρόσεξα ότι η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού είναι 35 Α. Το ερώτημά μου είναι τι κεντρική ασφάλεια να βάλω στον πίνακα. Ίδια με αυτή του  ρολογιού ή μικρότερη και πόσο. Αυτή που έχει τώρα ο πίνακας είναι 50 Α. Μη ρωτάτε γιατί και φυσικά θα την αλλάξω.

----------


## radiofonias

Αν και οι ηλεκτρολογοι του σαιτ θα στα πουν καλύτερα, όπως είχε η κατάσταση πρώτα καιγοταν η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού και μετά του σπιτιού. Οπότε σε καμιά περίπτωση δεν μπορείς να βάλεις μικρότερη ασφάλεια στο ρολόι απο αυτην του πίνακα.
Το δευτερο που πρέπει να δείς είναι το καλώδιο απο τον πίνακα στο σπίτι. Τι διατομή έχει και σε τι κατάσταση είναι. Είναι σε καλή κατάσταση η μόνωση η διαλύεται? οχ αλκός μαύρισε ακόμα και αν τον ξύσεις?Εγώ οταν εκανα την ίδια δουλειά με εσένα σε ολική ανακατασκευή άλλαξα καλώδια και έβαλα 10 αρια.
Τέλος σκέψου και κανέναν διακόπτη διαφυγής αν χρειαστείς ανανέωση του σχεδίου  και υπογραφή είναι απαραίτητη αν και το βασικό είναι να προστατευτείς εσύ και οι ένοικοι.

----------


## captain_

32Ampere θες.

----------


## s12original

Η ασφάλεια προστατεύει το *καλώδιο* και όχι το φορτίο . Πρώτα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις την διατομή των καλωδίων παροχής από το ρολόι μέχρι τον πίνακα για να μπορείς να υπολογίσεις τι ασφάλεια θα βάλεις . Σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να είναι μικρότερη από αυτή του ρολογιού . Αν τα καλώδια παροχής είναι 10αρια (δηλαδή 10mm2) τότε όπως σου είπε και ο *captain_*       βάζεις ασφάλεια 32Α . Στις πολύ παλιές εγκαταστάσεις είναι πολύ πιθανό να υπάρχουν καλώδια 6αρια (δηλαδή 6mm2) , οπότε η ασφάλεια που θα βάλεις θα είναι 25Α . Κανονικά η ασφάλεια του ρολογιού θα πρέπει να προστατεύει το καλώδιο της παροχής σου , αλλά αν έχεις 6αρια καλώδια τότε βάλε 25Α ασφάλεια , όχι μεγαλύτερη . Στην περίπτωση που  έχεις 6αρια καλώδια και μιας και θα κάνεις ανακατασκευή στον πίνακα , καλό είναι αν μπορείς να αντέξεις το κόστος , να αλλάξεις και το καλώδιο παροχής και να βάλεις 3χ10+1,5mm2

----------


## marder

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για απαντήσεις. Τα καλώδια από ρολόι σε πίνακα είναι 10αρια. Αρα πάω για ασφάλεια πίνακα 30 με 32 Α. Δηλύαδή θα έχω μέγιστη παροχή 6,5 ΚW. Με καλύπτει. Φυσικά και θα βάλω αυτόματο διαφυγής , αλλά με τόσο παλιά κατασκευή  δεν ξέρω αν θα δουλέψει ή θα πέφτει συνεχώς από μικροδιαροές. Θα δείξει.

----------


## marder

Επανέρχομαι με μία ακόμη ερώτηση που αφορά τον πίνακα.
Οι συνδέσεις των ασφαλειών, του ΔΔΕ και των διακοπτών εσωτερικά στον πίνακα με τι καλώδιο πρέπει να γίνουν? Αρκεί για όλο το κύκλωμα καλώδιο 4άρι πχ ή πρέπει από κάθε ασφαλεια-διακόπτη η σύνδεση να γίνεται με καλώδιο αντιστοίχου αντοχής? Το ρωτάω αυτό λόγο του μικρού μήκους των καλωδίων, άρα και της ελάχιστης αντίστασης αυτών.

----------


## mathios

> Επανέρχομαι με μία ακόμη ερώτηση που αφορά τον πίνακα.
> Οι συνδέσεις των ασφαλειών, του ΔΔΕ και των διακοπτών εσωτερικά στον πίνακα με τι καλώδιο πρέπει να γίνουν? Αρκεί για όλο το κύκλωμα καλώδιο 4άρι πχ ή πρέπει από κάθε ασφαλεια-διακόπτη η σύνδεση να γίνεται με καλώδιο αντιστοίχου αντοχής? Το ρωτάω αυτό λόγο του μικρού μήκους των καλωδίων, άρα και της ελάχιστης αντίστασης αυτών.



Καλημερα φιλε μου, 
προσωπικη γνωμη αν μπορεις καντα ολα με  10αρι. Δεν θα καταπονουνται ποτε οι αγωγοι. Αυτο που κανω συνηθως ειναι να δινω ξεχωριστα παροχη σε κουζινα και θερμοσιφωνα και μετα μια γραμμη με 10αρι στις υπολοιπες ασφαλειες οι οποιες ειναι γεφυρωμενες μεταξυ τους με ενα εξαρτημα που δεν θυμαμαι πως λεγεται ( :Blushing:  :Blushing: ) αλλα το ζηταω σαν γεφυρες ασφαλειων ή χτένια . Να σημειωσω οτι για ευκολια χρησιμοποιω ευκαμπτο καλωδιο μεσα στον πινακα.



Αν εχει καποιος διαφωνια με το παραπανω παρακαλω να την εκφρασει ωστε να μαθουμε και τιποτα καινουριο.

----------


## marder

Φίλε Γιώργο ευχαριστώ. Νομίζω ότι το 10αρι είναι πάρα πολύ χοντρό για μιά παροχή περίπου 7 Kw. Αν λάβουμε υπόψιν μας ότι είναι και σε ανοιχτό χώρο, τότε αντέχει σε πάρα πολλά αμπέρ. Πέραν αύτού όμως υπάρχει και κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα. ΄Αντε να χωρέσουν τα δύο δεκάρια σε μία ασφάλεια ή διακόπτη. Βέβαια συμφωνώ ότι αν κατασκευαστικά το καταφέρω δεν θα υπάρξει ποτέ (ΠΟΤΕ) πρόβλημα στις επαφές λόγω ανύπαρκτης θερμοκρασίας. Κατασκευαστικά όμως είναι σχεδόν αδύνατο, γιατί δεκάρι έβαλα μετά τον γενικό και περιθώρια να βάλω και ένα ακόμη δεν υπάρχουν. Τώρα το εξάρτημα που λες, προφανώς είναι κάποιου είδους αντάπτορα, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## lepouras

βάλε 6άρι 


ποια μάρκα ασφάλειες έχεις?

----------


## marder

Γιάννη όλεες είναι Hager. Κι εγώ το 6 αρι είχα κατά νου. Ειναι υπεραρκετό για κατανάλωση 7kw (όπως είδα στους πίνακες ). Όσο για τις ράγες της φωτογραφίας δεν ειναι επικίνδυνες? Σαν γυμνό καλώδιο φάσης μέσα στον πίνακα είναι. Δεν θα ήθελα να τις χρησιμοποίσω, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιός θα προσπαθήσει να κάνει κάτι.

----------


## lepouras

θα αγοράσεις της hager το χτένι που είναι με διχάλες σαν αυτό και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. δεν αφήνει εκτεθειμένα σημεία.

΄και οι εταιρίες ΔΕΝ κατασκευάζουν παρελκόμενα που είναι επικίνδυνα. αν δεν ξέρουμε εμείς να τα χρησιμοποιούμε ΤΟΤΕ θα γίνουν πολύ επικίνδυνα

----------

FILMAN (07-05-14)

----------


## MAIKLKF

> θα αγοράσεις της hager το χτένι που είναι με διχάλες σαν αυτό και δεν έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα. δεν αφήνει εκτεθειμένα σημεία.
> 
> ΄και οι εταιρίες ΔΕΝ κατασκευάζουν παρελκόμενα που είναι επικίνδυνα. αν δεν ξέρουμε εμείς να τα χρησιμοποιούμε ΤΟΤΕ θα γίνουν πολύ επικίνδυνα



Μεγάλη βοήθεια αυτά τα εξαρτήματα σου λύνουν τα χέρια είναι τόσο καθαρή η δουλειά σου χωρίς κίνδυνο για τους χρήστες της εγκατάστασης  και πόσο μάλλον όταν πέφτει η ασφάλεια και πάνε τυφλά με γυμνά χέρια να την σηκώσουν Με την χρήση αυτών των εξαρτημάτων είναι ασφαλή και μπράβο σε αυτούς που σκεφτήκανε αυτή την λύση !!

----------


## xsterg

> Γιάννη όλεες είναι Hager. Κι εγώ το 6 αρι είχα κατά νου. Ειναι υπεραρκετό για κατανάλωση 7kw (όπως είδα στους πίνακες ). Όσο για τις ράγες της φωτογραφίας δεν ειναι επικίνδυνες? Σαν γυμνό καλώδιο φάσης μέσα στον πίνακα είναι. Δεν θα ήθελα να τις χρησιμοποίσω, γιατί ποτέ δεν ξέρεις ποιός θα προσπαθήσει να κάνει κάτι.



οι ραγες αυτες δεν ειναι επικινδυνες. ειναι σχεδιασμενες για αυτο ακριβως. ειναι με μονωση. πληρουν ολες τις προδιαγραφες του χωρου οπου θα τοποθετηθουν (πινακας).

----------


## Gordona

Αρκεί να κόβονται σωστά γιατί την έχω πατήσει 2 φορές από προηγούμενους.. Τώρα βέβαια ξέρω.
Στο υλικό της Hager είναι καλό ότι η διχαλωτή της πιάνει σε άλλο σημείο και όχι εκεί που πιάνει το καλώδιο, οπότε είναι μεγάλη ευκολία. Προσωπικά προτιμώ το 10άρι (για 10άρι παροχή) αφού με τα στριψίματα καταπονούνται και λίγο τα κομμάτια. Αν πχ έχεις 4σειρο πίνακα και πρέπει να δώσεις σε 3 σειρές καλό είναι να μπει μια διανομή όπως το Κ035 όπου πιάνει ένα στοιχείο πάνω στη ράγα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Αρκεί να κόβονται σωστά γιατί την έχω πατήσει 2 φορές από προηγούμενους.



Υπάρχουν καλύμματα για τα άκρα αλλά κανένας δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί...

----------


## lepouras

> Υπάρχουν καλύμματα για τα άκρα αλλά κανένας δεν τα χρησιμοποιεί...





είναι πανάκρυβα(μερικα σεντσ) οπότε θα καταστραφεί η ο μάστορας. έστω ρε παιδί μου βάλε λίγο ταινία στην άκρη.

----------


## Gordona

Προσωπικά ή θα βάλω τις άκρες ή θα κόψω το χαλκό λίγο περισσότερο από το πλαστικό.. Επιφυλλάσομαι (επειδή θα ξαναπάω) να ανεβάσω φώτο...

----------


## lepouras

ναι αυτός είναι καλός τρόπος . να κόβεις τον χαλκό λίγο παραπάνω αλλά όσο εύκολα τραβιέται το πλαστικό για να κόψεις τον χαλκό άλλο τόσο εύκολα μπορεί να τσουλήσει όταν βάζεις τα χέρια σου στον πίνακα ή στρώνεις τα καλώδια. οπότε ένα σφράγισμα με ταινία ή τάπα είναι απαραίτητο. στιε τριφασικές είναι ποιο σφιχτό και δεν τσουλά εύκολα. αλλά και εκεί χρειάζεται τάπα.

----------


## marder

Πήγα στο κατάστημα που άγόρασα όλα τα υλικά του πίνακα και δυστυχώς δεν είχε τετοια ράγα για μονοφασική παροχή. Είχε μόνο για τριφασική. Τέλος πάντων το έχω υπόψη. Τωρα, ο πίνακας ολοκληρώθηκε με όλα τους διακόπτες, ασφάλειες, καλώδια, αυτόματο, φωτάκια κλπ. Και έγινε δοκιμή στον μπάνκο. Όλα καλά. Έκανα και το τεστ για τη λειτουρρία του αυτόματου. Γεφύρωσα με μία αντίσταση  7000 Ω  (7ΚΩ) την φάση με τη γή δηλαδή ρεύμα λίγο παραπάνω από 30ma . Ο αυτόματος έπεσε κανονικά. Δοκίμασα το κουμπάκι που έχει για τεστ και αυτό λειτουργησε κανονικά.* Έβαλα φορτίο περίπου 100 W και βραχυκύκλωσα τον ουδέτερο με γή. Ο αυτόματος δεν έπεσε. Είναι σωστό ?*

----------


## el greco 1

αν μεταξυ ουδετερου και γηs βαλειs ενα ντουι με μια λαμπα και τα συνδεσειs τοτε θα πεση ετσι που το εκανεs δεν πεφτη.

----------


## marder

> αν μεταξυ ουδετερου και γηs βαλειs ενα ντουι με μια λαμπα και τα συνδεσειs τοτε θα πεση ετσι που το εκανεs δεν πεφτη.




Γιώργο θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο. Εκτός απ αυτό που έγραψες, μήπως πρέπει να υπάρχει και κάποιο φορτίο φαση-ουδέτερος ?

----------


## JOUN

> * Έβαλα φορτίο περίπου 100 W και βραχυκύκλωσα τον ουδέτερο με γή. Ο αυτόματος δεν έπεσε. Είναι σωστό ?*



Στον παγκο ειναι λογικο που δεν επεσε γιατι ο ουδετερος του πινακα(του παγκου)  εχει διαφορα δυναμικου 0 μεταξυ ουδετερου και γειωσης..Αρα δεν εχεις ρευμα ουτε 30 mA.
Αν κανεις το ιδιο σε " ζωντανη" εγκατασταση, ειναι πολυ πιθανοτερο να πεσει το διαρροης(οχι ομως και σιγουρο)

----------


## el greco 1

για να δωκιμασειs αν δουλευει το ρελε σου βαλε το ενα ακρο απο τη λαμπα στη φαση και το αλλο στη γειωση. δεν χρειαζεσαι φορτιο.

----------


## marder

Λοιπόν σήμερα λειτουργεί κανονικά. Πέφτει ο αυτόματος και με βραχυκύκλωμα ουδέτερος - γη . Το σφάλμα ήταν χαλαρή σύνδεση γης στο πολύπρίζο του πάγκου. Τώρα όλα καλά

----------

FILMAN (12-05-14)

----------


## vasilllis

> για να δωκιμασειs αν δουλευει το ρελε σου βαλε το ενα ακρο απο τη λαμπα στη φαση και το αλλο στη γειωση. δεν χρειαζεσαι φορτιο.



Η λαμπα που του λες να δοκιμασει δεν είναι το φορτιο???

----------


## el greco 1

ειναι αλλα νομιζα που ελεγε για μεγαλυτερο φορτιο.παντωs απ οτι λεει δουλευει ενταξει.

----------


## marder

Συνεχίζω στο ίδιο θέμα
Τον πίνακα λοιπόν που είχα ετοιμάσει τον  τοποθέτησα στη θέση του παμπάλαιου.  Όπως το περίμενα ο αυτόματος αντιηλεκτροπληξίας έπεσε. Με δοκιμές που έκανα δούλευε μόνο στο κύκλωμα θερμοσύφωνα και κουζίνας. Στα άλλα τρία κυκλώματα που υπήρχαν για πρίζες και φώτα έπεφτε σε όλα. Ο χρόνος για έλεγχο πριζών και κυκλωμάτων ήταν περιορισμένος και αποφάσισα προσωρινά να γεφυρώσω τον αυτόματο ώστε να έχω ρεύμα όπως πριν. Το έκανα γεφυρώνοντας το L-L  και N-N.  Όλα καλά τα πάντα λειτουργούσουν όπως πρίν. Κάποια στιγμή θα ελένξω το εσωτερικό δίκτο και τις πρίζες για να βρω τις διαροές. ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΜΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΙ Ο ΑΥΤΟΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΝΕΙ ΚΑΤΕΒΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΑΚΟΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΓΕΦΥΡΟΜΕΝΟΣ. Προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί γίνεται αυτό, αλλά οι γνώσεις και η εμπειρία μου δεν είναι αρκετες. Είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει διαφορά ρεύματος με γεφυρωμένες εισοδοεξόδους  ?

----------


## wkd

πως έκανες τις γέφυρες? θα πρέπει μόνο από τη μια μεριά του ρελε να συνδεθούν καλώδια αλλιώς θα περάσει ρεύμα μέσα από αυτονΧωρίς τίτλο.jpg

----------


## marder

> πως έκανες τις γέφυρες? θα πρέπει μόνο από τη μια μεριά του ρελε να συνδεθούν καλώδια αλλιώς θα περάσει ρεύμα μέσα από αυτονΧωρίς τίτλο.jpg



Το γεφύρωμα το έκανα σύμφωνα με τη δεύτερη εικόνα για να μη χαλάσω τις καλωδιώσεις του πίνακα αφού θα συνεχίσω να το ψάχνω. Συμφωνώ ότι έτσι περνάει ρεύμα και μεσα απ τον αυτόματο, αλλά τόσο που να τον ρίχνει ?

----------

